# بودرة الالمنيوم و المنظفات



## حلويس (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن الحصول على بودرة الالمنيوم؟ و ما هي نسبتها في تركيبة فاتح المجاري و المغاسل و قنوات الصرف الصحي؟
وشكرا


----------



## حلويس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ليت لو يفيدنا الخبراء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كحل بديل اعتقد بانه يمكن الحصول على برادة الالمنيوم من محلات تصنيع المطابخ الالمنيوم ويمكن اضافة حبيبات الصودا الكاوية لها جافه بنسبة 1 :1 وزنا وتستخدم لفتح المصارف .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك
لكن هل نسبة 1:1 كثيرة؟
حسب ما سمعت أن نسبة الألمنيوم عادة ما تكون قليلة جدا لكن لا أعلرف كم بالضبط..


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اجابتي كانت اجتهادا وذلك لان الصودا الكاوية عند خلطها بالماء يخف تركيزها الى النصف او الربع او اقل من ذلك حسب كمية الماء اي تزيد كمية المحلول بينما الالمنيوم يبدأ بالذوبات منتجا حرارة تفاعل اضافة الى غاز الهيدروجين . وتركيز الصودا اعتقد انه كافي لو كان بحدود 10 % او اكثر قليلا وبالتالي لو خلطنا كيلو المنيوم مع كيلو صودا جافة يكون تقريبا كمية المحلول بحدود 10 لتر على فرض التركيز 10 % ومع ذلك يمكن تجربة البدء بتركيز اقل من الالمنيوم وتجربة العملية لحين الحصول على التركيز الامثل . في حين ان الهدف للتاجر هو الناحية الاقتصادية وليس الكفاءة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------

